# Kudos to this Russian pilot getting this bird down.



## Torch (May 1, 2011)

VIDEO: Tu-154 struggles against in-flight oscillation


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2011)

It's so bad, it almost looks exaggerated! That is a prime example of a dutch roll.


----------



## mudpuppy (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, Torch. The camera wobbles were a little hard at times but amazing that they captured this. How the pilot maintained control with such exaggerated roll and yaw...

and thank to Mr VanGilder for teaching me a new aviation term today: "Dutch Roll" (I pulled this definition from aviationglossary.com)


> Dutch roll: A Dutch Roll is a combination of rolling and yawing (coupled lateral/directional) oscillations that normally occurs when the dihedral effects of an aircraft are more powerful than the directional stability. Usually dynamically stable but objectionable in an airplane because of the oscillatory nature. The damping of the oscillatory mode may be weak or strong depending on the properties of the particular aircraft.
> 
> If the aircraft has a right wing pushed down, the positive sideslip angle corrects the wing laterally before the nose is realigned with the relative wind. As the wing corrects the position, a lateral directional oscillation can occur resulting in the nose of the aircraft making a figure eight on the horizon as a result of two oscillations (roll and yaw), which, although of about the same magnitude, are out of phase with each other.
> 
> ...



Always a good day when you learn something new.
Derek


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 1, 2011)

That pilot had his hands full and did a exceptional job of keeping it under control. My hat is off the crew of this craft.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2011)

I would have painted that cockpit with my lunch. I would never have suspected he could pull off a controlled landing after seeing that.


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2011)

Damn, that was almost unreal! The pilot did a great job putting that down safely.


----------



## Glider (May 1, 2011)

Scary stuff.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2011)

I actually learned about Dutch roll while researching the B-25 for a presentation. It was a problem on the original prototypes of the B-25 under the wing dihedral was added. Seeing this video gives a great representation of what a dutch roll looks like in a very extreme way. That was one good pilot to get that down in one piece.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 1, 2011)

Pretty wild! I'd guess he had one or more control control surfaces rigging come apart on him.


----------



## sunny91 (May 1, 2011)

Thans for sharing this..


----------



## doc_nele (Jun 14, 2011)

This looks like yaw dumpers were x-wired on the ground (so they -augment- instead damp oscillations). I've read it happened on some older Tu. 

In that case its power supply was switched at higher speed and altitude-aircraft soon disintegrated of g-forces and aerodynamical loads.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2011)

WOW! I actually thought the pilot was drunk - great flying!


----------

